# Shishou's Naruto 126 Animated Gifs!



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2005)

Once again, making gifs from this episode.  I'm also up for requests.

Most will be Under 40KB and 100x75 Pixels.  Some will even be small enough to be used as Avatars on the forums.   But mostly I make this for people wanting to use them on Livejournals or what not.  Go ahead and use them, juss give credit if someone asks you where you got it.

*Please do not directly link to these if used.  It eats up the bandwidth badly.  * 









Rep is also appreciated ^^;


----------



## shadowtyphoon23 (Mar 16, 2005)

yep they really look great.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 16, 2005)

WHOA! He already turned LV.2??

This definitely ends at 127  (Rep ya Shishou  )


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 16, 2005)

holy carpz, I misread the thread title! I didn't see thie ep yet, AAAARGH *is dying to watch it*

Awesome gifs as always, Shinsou n___n  (is your old thread still up here?)


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2005)

My other thread should still exist, but I think the bandwidth was over.  I made a seperate account for my gifs.  I'll reupload some if you want in a bit.  Gonna do like 2 more gifs, head to bed, then do some more when I wake up.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 16, 2005)

is it okay to amke a request?

i saw Zabuza is in this ep, and i was wondering if i could have one to use as an Avatar/Sig?


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2005)

Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> is it okay to amke a request?
> 
> i saw Zabuza is in this ep, and i was wondering if i could have one to use as an Avatar/Sig?



Ok, I'll try to make one Avatar size...  But he was in the flashback VERY briefly.  And it was pretty much him juss walking with Haku.  So I'll see what I can manage.



Minus walking and talking...  This is really the only thing he did... :x

  Can be used as an avatar if you want.  




Second one is filesize small enough to be an avatar...  


Lol, hard to see him talk with his face covered...  

Can't manage another decent one ;.;


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 16, 2005)

lol, i cant wait to see this ep, just to see him againa nd hear his voice

you KNOW he should be russian with a voice like that.

Walking and talking would be good if you dont mind


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, I can't manage any other ones.  Cause like I said, Zabuza/Haku only had a very small part.  And everytime they are walking, it is a few steps then it changed to one of their faces or what not.


Well, use em if you want   Ima take a nap.  When I awake, I'll make some more from this episode.


----------



## alba (Mar 16, 2005)

i'd love to have an animated gif of Rock Lee drunk


----------



## abfluvver (Mar 16, 2005)

OMG, I <3 Kimizilla.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 16, 2005)

The young Kimimaro filler was very well done and quite lengthy (which is a plus). I really started to feel sorry for him. T_T And seeing Orochimaru with him was cool. Can you make a gif of Kimi getting his cheek rubbed by Oro and then him blushing? I thought that was really cute.

Seeing him talk with half of his cheek gone was freaking me out lol.


----------



## Feathers! (Mar 16, 2005)

Holy spoilers everywhere... why have you done this to us...


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 16, 2005)

aburo yin said:
			
		

> Holy spoilers everywhere... why have you done this to us...


Don't come into the thread if you don't want spoilers..... did you read the title?


----------



## kevm (Mar 16, 2005)

Very nice work, you can make gifs pretty fast seeing as this episode just came out today.  heh I love that Hinata/Faye pic you made, cool stuff.


----------



## itachi123 (Mar 16, 2005)

very nice i like them cant wait to watch the ep subbed


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2005)

Working on that KimiBlush one atm...  Gonna try and put the face rub and the blushing together, since Oro talks in the middle of it >.<

EDIT-




I can probably make a third one, small enough filesize to be an avatar, if you want.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 16, 2005)

Can you make the full blushing frame stay for a little so it doesn't look so jumpy?


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2005)

Is that good?


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 16, 2005)

your best gif by far is the one in your ava XD


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2005)

Ya, its so long and such a big file though >.<

I'm trying to make a smaller cut version of it for under 40 KB...  But so hard.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 17, 2005)

2nd one is small enough to be an avatar.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Shishou (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, I have run outta ideas.  I think I pretty much Gif-whored the hell out of this episode.  Taking any requests if there are any.


----------



## wrekar (Mar 17, 2005)

They're neato.  Rep for you.
Q. How do you make these animated gifs? o_o 
Prolly sounds newbie-ish but what the hay. :


----------



## alba (Mar 17, 2005)

nice work, keep it up


----------



## Shishou (Mar 18, 2005)

I might not do gifs for the next fight in the series...

Mostly I was making these gifs, cause Kimimaro and Lee are my favorite chars...  But we'll see 



I might juss make a topic and post all my gifs on it, and update that topic... hmmm


----------



## shadow_sand (Mar 19, 2005)

Make a longer one with kimimaru killing all those mist jounins with swords


----------



## Shishou (Mar 19, 2005)

shadow_sand said:
			
		

> Make a longer one with kimimaru killing all those mist jounins with swords



You said a taboo word.  So I can't.  And apologies don't work on this tabooness.


----------



## shadow_sand (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh you mean "longer?" Ok a "short" one with kimimaru killing the jounins


----------



## EE (Mar 20, 2005)

I really like them.


----------



## TEK (Mar 20, 2005)

man, you're gifs are hecka tight. think you can make one of gaara doing desert requiem.


----------



## HAKU_lover (Mar 20, 2005)

Great work man, I Really like it!


----------



## Titan (Mar 20, 2005)

good job i like them.....


----------



## Shishou (Mar 21, 2005)

I made that Young Kimi fighting Mist nins gif...  But I need to know of an image host that will host a 500kb-900kb animation.

I'll make the Desert Requiem one in a sec.




 Can't reduce filesize without making it look wierd ;.;


----------



## suppai (Mar 21, 2005)

Those are awsome gifs XD  THey look great! I wouldn't mind using them in my sig. although I'm so lame; how do you put a gif in your signature? ^_^;


----------



## splendedwarrior (Mar 22, 2005)

Your gifs are awsome. I hope you dont mind me using one of them as an avatar.
Well keep up the good work  

By the way Suppai, you might want to visit the FAQ section.   But since im so nice (and bored anyways) simply type in


----------



## TEK (Mar 22, 2005)

thanx for the gifs man. you rock. *rep point for you*


----------



## shadow_sand (Mar 26, 2005)

Man shishio I wanted thoe fight scene thats in your ava....oh well


----------



## Shishou (Mar 26, 2005)

You called him Kimimaru.  That spelling is the most taboo word/spelling to me.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you make a orochimaru one Please...?


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 26, 2007)

Or a Nibi no Nekomata one please....?


----------

